# sr20de-t vs sr20det



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

for all the people who know what there talking about ... im tired of smoke being blown up my ass by the local ricer shop that i never see nissans at ... only honda civics and a pretty tight eclipse ... what would be better ... sr20det or sr20de-t ... im sure this has been covered befor but this is sorta the first time ive been a member on a forum ... the guy up at my track run sr20de-t with a custom setup ... and he runs 7.20 in the 1/8 mile .... we dont have a 1/4 mile near by ... people told me he had a s15 sr20det but i've seen it and thats not the caseits not even a true det. well its a turbo but not the red or black top, anyway back to the question at hand ... spend 2 grand on sr20det bluebird or gti-r or pay 600 for a sr20de and add a t3/t04 set up with some other mods like front mount intercooler, ect ... a lil more to deal with but i can handle adding the turbo that is .... i know its not a simple bolt on. im not the regular fast and furious type. i fab. most all my stuff .. well exept the HS header ... but thats differnt story ... i've done 2 months of research and just about the time i get tired of hearing the same old shit i learn something new. so any help would be great befor i spend all my money ... thanks.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Go with the GT-R or bluebird motor. It has better built internals and such than just the SR20DE. 

Just curious, if you are going turbo, why do you need the HS header??


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

here are all the differnces: http://www.se-r.net/car_info/de_det_differences.html The stock bottom end of an sr20 is good for about 400 hp, as long as you dont detonate. The main advantage I think to the DET is the lower cr. You say that guy has an s15 motor, he does have a 240, right? There have been many people that have gone both routes to turboing there se-r's. You can find some more info by searching at www.sr20deforum.com One of the things you really need to do is figure out how much power you want to make.


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

to teknokid: the hs header is for my ga16de which is already on my car ... but it has 260k miles on the engine and is starting to loose alot of power compared to when it had 180k. so instead of replacing w/ga16 i'd rather go sr20. for one reason to teach a lesson to any lil civic that wants to try and talk trash. and the turbo is to beat most people on the road sr20 or not ... i just want to go fast, faster and faster and faster ... opps got carried away

to mpg9999: it was just a rumor that the guy had an s15 in his sentra. which buy the way is what i have. i dont know were poeple thought he had a black top, but thats just some of the bs the ricer shop shared with me ... and do you happen to know the cr for all the sr20's i think the jdm sr20det is like 8.5:1 but what are the rest. usdm and jdm


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

oh and also im just looking for about 250-275 whp for starters then work my way up with my budget


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

The RWD det's (ie "redtops" and "blacktops") will not fit into a fwd vehicle. USDM sr20's are 9.5:1, jdm's are either 9.5:1 or 10:1. 250-275 whp is attainable with a T28, but thats starting to max it out. If you want more then youll want to go with the T3/TO4E like you mentioned.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

from what i have been told jamie f. did repeated 10 sec passes on a stock internal sr20de bottom end.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Didnt he make it into the 9's? Like 9.88 or something? Im not sure if that was on a stock bottom end though.


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

when you all are talking about times does that mean 1/4 mile? cos i'm used to 1/8 miles times.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah, im talking about 1/4 mile.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

he went 9's on a totally built motor. with aftermarket parts in the head alos. his 9 sec motor is far from stock, and he has a motor he has not used that is to be even better than the one that went 9 seconds also, with a totally different set up that goes with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=234

Very good points made in that thread.

As for S15 motor in a sentra - unless a TON of money was spent to convert the Sentra to RWD, it won't happen. A lot of people actually refer to all SR20DETs as S13, S14, or S15 since they do not know the existence of the Bluebird or Avenir, which are vehicles that have AWD and the SR20DET. This version of the DET drops in neatly into our FWD Sentra chassis. 

As for me, I went with a SR20DET swap and have run a 9.1 @ 81.3 on street tires. With slicks, I'm hoping for a mid 8 in the 1/8. On stock boost. And for your guy at your local track - damn! 7.2 in the 1/8?!?! That's like a 11 sec 1/4 mile run. 

Remember you have a Sentra SE-R, so not many local shops will know the good stuff for our cars are. Many are even surprised that Sentras were available with a 2.0L. Learn from these forums (search, ask detailed questions) and you will soon be on your way to a well-sorted out car that will have many people wondering what the HELL you did to your car since you will spank them hard. It's a great feeling, hehehe.


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

thanks antonio that thread cleared up alot of stuff for me ... the guy at the thrack i think use some kind of nos injecors in his intake pipeing, cant remeber exactly why. but he used gas to go through them not water or nitrous. i wonder if it cooled the comustion chamber down and gave him more gas. i dont know what his exact setup was. it was to much for me to take in at one time ... hopefully i can talk to him again when the season opens up ere ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

GTiR motors are very good if you can get one, 8.3:1 compression, strong rods, quad throttles and top feed 440cc injectors. its a better base to start from than the bluebird motor and will get you about 300hp with the standard turbo running about 15psi.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

your not going to make 300whp at 15psi with a t28, trust me i know that for a fact. and to boot you can't make 300whp on 444cc injectors also. i ran with stand alone management with 550cc injectors and a fuel pump and at 22psi with a t28 i made 324whp. there is no way you are going to make 300whp at 15psi with a factory t28 turbo on a gti-r unless you bump up the compresion and add some c16. i tried it already.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Por performance parts try: http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=31218&highlight=performance

Good luck.


----------

